Ask HN: What do you not like about your job? - maruhan2
======
billconan
1\. our company doesn't have a good culture and discipline to write good
document. too many things are passed down from mouth to ear, if you are lucky
to find someone to teach you. more often, you have to debug to understand
code. and I'm talking about millions of lines of device driver code.

2\. we still use very old c99 and pre c++11 standard. on the surface, the
reason is because we want to support very old linux distros which don't have
new c runtime. but I think the real reason is because the team is in control
of old stubborn engineers who have great nostalgia feeling for the c language.

3\. I don't think my daily experience is very rewarding as I spend most of my
hours digging other people's code, as there is no document. and in the end of
the day, the knowledge I gained was simply some old rules/designs set by
previous engineers. I don't think this is real domain knowledge and certainly
not very useful outside the company. just because someone joined the company
few years before me, his decisions have become things I have to learn and
follow.

4\. most of my work is maintenance work, making sure others don't introduce
bugs and fixing bugs. not too much new ideas or projects, as this is a very
established and stabilized area.

------
time4hn
Everything

